
Conscious Leadership Group releases all materials - krausejj
http://conscious.is/blogs/walking-our-talk-a-whole-body-yes-business-decision-and-new-resources-for-you
======
krausejj
This is a fantastic organization with a transformational message – would
highly recommend their book and their consulting if you're at a company so
enlightened.

